
Ask HN: Biggest divides in next 3-5 years of software? - RocketSyntax
What do you think the biggest divides in technology will be over the next 3-5 years?<p>For example:
- REST vs GraphQL
- K8s vs EC2
- Spark vs Containerized workloads
- Apollo vs rest of MVC
======
DATACOMMANDER
The Hashicorp suite vs Docker/K8s will be a big one. My first impression was
that containerizing everything was just the obviously superior approach, but
then I had to actually deploy a job to K8s and I discovered that the
technology has serious stability issues. I still like the idea, but when I’m
being paid to write and deploy automation that just works I can’t afford to
“follow my heart”, so to speak.

To be fair, I’m in a situation where I can control the entire stack if I go
with Terraform, whereas the K8s clusters are controlled by a different team.
Still, the K8s cluster node _was_ the point of failure. (It suddenly stopped
being able to resolve AWS service endpoints.)

